# Work pics



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Just finished up a job in Ruston just west of town for La Tech. Those washers and dryers were about 1000lbs a piece. For some reason they wanted galvanized piping instead of copper. They said galvanized was more durable than copper I didnt argue I just installed and told them to show me the money!


Bathroom remodel in town. Had to get a 19" wall mount lav and an 10" rough-in toliet just to have a little breathing room in there. Dont know why they just didnt leave the old fixtures. Notice the drain on the bottom right hand corner of the wall. Its no where close to center of the lav. I wish they would have let us gut the bathroom and change up a few things but oh well...... it is what it is


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Is that a pubic bathroom, here they have to be ADA compliant, thats does not come close to ADA specs, and why is the tank not a right hand flush? 

I'm talking my codes, yours could be totally different then mine.

Was there permits on this job?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

That bathroom looks like it was installed in a small closet! At least the customer can brush their teeth and take a sh!t at the same time!:tooth:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking while I installed it. You should have seen the first lav they wanted. It was way to big for that small of a bathroom.

Im sure they pulled a build permit on the remodel. But we didnt alter any of the plumbing in the building just those fixtures in that bathroom. You right Ron I set the lav at ADA but the toliet is about 10" of the wall. This isnt a public rest room... they have one in the front lobby that is up to ADA code. We would have had to do some serious rearranging to make it ADA... which I wish they would have done......


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Good job considering what yopu had to work with, a "gut job" is sometimes cheaper then a "lets leave some and make it work" job

I charge less if I can rip it out and start over, just like I charge more if I have to re-install old parts. I get the call all the time, "Hi, I just had a new counter top installed, and the counter people installed the sink, but I want you to re-install my disposal and faucet, they are ONLY 1 year old "

Yeah right, a year old, in who's life? Let's start new please!

Galvanized will last longer, so maybe they have something on
that.......Copper is cleaner though.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

True.... The engineer that speced the job wanted it galvanized because thats what the orginial piping was. Copper is cleaner and faster but you have to look at price now a days as well. It took me twice as much longer to cut and thread than it would have to burn some joints but its finished and Im glad because it was a nightmare...... not the piping but notice the trough drain that is sitting on the floor. We had to go in the basement to add a trap..... I have never seen spiders that big and the roachs were as big as flip-flops


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You need 30" for a toilet. 15" on either side of the center line and also 27" in front. building code and IPC and UPC and NSC


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Galvanized will not last longer than copper on municipal water. . . . I ran a car wash too long, lol.


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Galvanized wont last longer out here then copper too many minerals.


----------



## "DAPlumber" 101 (Sep 4, 2008)

Did U put shock arrestors on the hot and cold supply for washer?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Is that a pubic bathroom, here they have to be ADA compliant, thats does not come close to ADA specs, and why is the tank not a right hand flush?
> 
> I'm talking my codes, yours could be totally different then mine.


Same here Ron, must be flushed on the side AWAY from the wall, and we need a 5' clear circle inside of the bathroom, and a 3/0 door too. Did not see any trap cover or pipe covers either.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> You need 30" for a toilet. 15" on either side of the center line and also 27" in front. building code and IPC and UPC and NSC


Strictly enforced here too!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Its not a public bathroom. ADA codes doesnt apply


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Is there a reason the toilet is a left hand flush and not a right hand flush, I can see scraping knuckles on the wall using that left hand flusher.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ignorance on the job sup. behalf. I told him I wanted to get a left handed flush. He said not to worry about it cause they were turning the building over the next day.:wallbash:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

One more thing I noticed, since it's not a public bathroom, here we don't require a open front seat if it's not public use, don't know your code there, did your's require the open front?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Same here, thats what the supplier sent. I was the second one on the job, another guy put the order in. I actully had to swap the lav for a smaller size, and get a 10 in rough in tank for the toliet.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

It might not be a public restroom but it is still in a bussiness location for employees, that should still fall under the ADA act for any disabled employee.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

masterk said:


> It might not be a public restroom but it is still in a bussiness location for employees, that should still fall under the ADA act for any disabled employee.


True, but if you look at the way the bathroom was constructed (years ago) It wasnt built for ADA specs. Like I said they should have gutted the bathroom and made it bigger.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe they have accesible restrooms somewhere else on the same level.

I spose that one could whatever size you want.:whistling2: (In IL anyway)

I like the urinal/lav. Gives me a place to pee when I'm talkin on the phone:laughing::jester:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:thumbup: They have a ADA restroom up front, but no one asked about it:whistling2:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> :thumbup: They have a ADA restroom up front, but no one asked about it:whistling2:


What do I win


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:drink: on the house my brother!


----------

